# Google Earth without Audi Connect?



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi all,

Apologies if this has been covered off before but my new TT does not have Audi Connect so the nav was retrofitted. I am completely happy with this but wonder if there is ANY way Google Maps can be added with this configuration. Not too bothered if it can't but just wanted to know my options. Thanks.


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Snake TT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies if this has been covered off before but my new TT does not have Audi Connect so the nav was retrofitted. I am completely happy with this but wonder if there is ANY way Google Maps can be added with this configuration. Not too bothered if it can't but just wanted to know my options. Thanks.


It can be coded with vcds. I've done it in my tts. Uses mobile hotspot for the data connection.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Other option is via OBDeleven. I have ordered one with pro activation. Im hoping to activate either audi connect or google map as both cant be done at the same time,


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

CipherTT said:


> Other option is via OBDeleven. I have ordered one with pro activation. Im hoping to activate either audi connect or google map as both cant be done at the same time,


Oooooo let me know how it goes!


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Just activated Google Earth navigation overlay (without Sim/Audi Connect) this afternoon via VCDS, all the instructions are in the this thread viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1086825&start=1545


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

gAgNiCk said:


> Just activated Google Earth navigation overlay (without Sim/Audi Connect) this afternoon via VCDS, all the instructions are in the this thread viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1086825&start=1545


Thanks, I will take a look!


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Snake TT said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> > Just activated Google Earth navigation overlay (without Sim/Audi Connect) this afternoon via VCDS, all the instructions are in the this thread viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1086825&start=1545
> ...


I could code this for you if you don't have vcds. I'm near Gloucester


----------



## Angusthewestie (Aug 29, 2012)

Snake TT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies if this has been covered off before but my new TT does not have Audi Connect so the nav was retrofitted. I am completely happy with this but wonder if there is ANY way Google Maps can be added with this configuration. Not too bothered if it can't but just wanted to know my options. Thanks.


Also interested in this, as I have retrofit nav, no sim slot. Not sure about connecting to Wi-fi as this doesn't seem to work without Connect. Wi-fi possibility does show on dash though.

Will follow this with interest. I've not attempted any coding before ...


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Angusthewestie said:


> Snake TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


amongst other things, you have to activate the hotspot client mode via vcds...


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Started playing with OBD11.

Followed the thread of Tesla and did everything as described. Changed long coding in 5F module. 
byte_15_phone_NAD changed value to on.

Did MMI reset.

Started showing error in 5F
Checked fault - 'incorrect coding' --somebody had said this can happen. So ignored it.

*Went to adaptation module:*

*Internal sim card,use*: for me it says function not available (perhaps maybe because I dont have sim card slot)

Telephone data service: again for me 'function not available'

Vehicle Configuration

VZAPro: Off (no change)
online_POI: On (changed)
online_POI_voice Off (no change)
online_portal_browser_services: On (changed)
online_navigation: On (changed)
online_street_view: On (changed)
WIFI_Hotspot:On (changed)
my_audi: On (changed)
picture_navi: On (changed)
online_dictation: On (changed)
remote_HMI: 0n (changed)
advanced_range_display: Off (no change)
gracenote_online_coverarts: On (changed)
gracenote_online_other: On (changed)
gracenote_local_coverarts: On (no change)
gracenote_local_other: On (no change)
UPnP: On(no change)
OPS_display_in_dash_board_display_unit: On(no change)
Joker_button_1: Not present(no change)
Joker_button_2: Not present(no change)
LTE_modul: not activated(changed)
Support_second_phone: Off(no change)
Support_of_threeway_calling: On(changed)
Dtmf_without_active_call: On(no change)
Support_for_response_and_hold: Off(no change)
Sim_card_mode_switch: Not present(no change)
Phone_module_operation_mode: only data service act.(no change)
WiFi_Client_HMI: On

online_media: On(changed)

After this I switched off ignition, locked door then unlocked, MMI reset, switched car on.

Can see audi connect on VC
Connection setting -> wifi setting -> data connection (this must be new setting for MY18 as cant see hotspot + client) -> network search -> can see my home wifi and car hotspot -> established connection (msg) -> OK. I go back and data connection still shows not connected. Dont know why. Tried a few times still no luck. So going to check again tmr. Cant check Audi connect as Im not sure if my car is connecting to wifi. Option for Google does show upon map setting. Not sure if it will work because of wifi issue. Any one have any other ideas. Will be grateful for any input thanks.


----------



## Angusthewestie (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks - completely naive question, I know, but how risky can this be to the car's electronics? I'm guessing best to get someone in the know to do it (hotspot activation then Google maps enabling)! Are there people in the NW or Yorks who can do this? And would my local dealer know at servicing, etc? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Im a noob too. Never done this before. Read the forum a few times, watched some youtube videos...and just tried. If you can get some one to help you, that would be better. I live in Wales and couldn't find anyone to do it, so tried it myself. It is straight forward. Dealer wouldn't do it. :?


----------



## Angusthewestie (Aug 29, 2012)

CipherTT said:


> Im a noob too. Never done this before. Read the forum a few times, watched some youtube videos...and just tried. If you can get some one to help you, that would be better. I live in Wales and couldn't find anyone to do it, so tried it myself. It is straight forward. Dealer wouldn't do it. :?


Thanks - good to know but frustrating (or fascinating) that there is so much unlocked potential!


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

rizo9 said:


> Snake TT said:
> 
> 
> > gAgNiCk said:
> ...


Thanks but I'm in South Wales. I may look into getting VCDS myself, can you recommend a good place to start? I presume its software and cable is that right?


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Tried again today. Changed remote_hmi to off. Car connects to my phone hotspot, however data connection still shows not connected. But on my phone it shows connected. Went to map settings -> changed to google. When i press back button, gets changed back to standard. Did MMI reset few times. Car automatically connects to phone hotspot. Still same issue. Has anyone with MY18 car have successfully done this? Really frustrated [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

I just followed these steps with VCDS, I didn't have any errors either, did you activate 5F byte 15 bit 4? I don't have a sim slot...

Google Earth with hotspot by telephone

Unit 5F, withOBD eleven.

Vehicle configuration-gracenote_online_coverarts change in ON
Vehicle configuration-gracenote_online_other change in ON
Vehicle configuration-my_audi change in ON
Vehicle configuration-online_dictation change in ON
Vehicle configuration-online_media change in ON
Vehicle configuration-online_navigation change in ON
Vehicle configuration-online_POI change in ON
Vehicle configuration-online_POI_voice change in ON
Vehicle configuration-online_portal_browser_services - ON
Vehicle configuration-online_street_view change in ON
Vehicle configuration-picture_navi change in ON
Vehicle configuration-SDS_Region_Flag change in NO_REGION
Vehicle configuration-VZAPro change in ON
Vehicle configuration-WiFi_Client_HMI change in ON
Vehicle configuration-WIFI_Hotspot change in ON

The most important is a long coding change. With OBDeleven, it's

Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
Values: 
byte_15_Phone_NAD: 
Old value: Off
New value: On


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi Gagnick,

Did you deactivate LTE_modul?

Did you make any changes in Fee-based traffic information (TMC): 25

Thanks.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

CipherTT said:


> Hi Gagnick,
> 
> Did you deactivate LTE_modul?
> 
> ...


I remember looking at the LTE_modul setting but I can't remember if I changed it, I can check the setting tomorrow. I didn't make any TMC change via VCDS, just enabled it in the VC MMI.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

gAgNiCk said:


> I remember looking at the LTE_modul setting but I can't remember if I changed it, I can check the setting tomorrow. I didn't make any TMC change via VCDS, just enabled it in the VC MMI.


How did you enable on VC MMI. Not sure if I have seen the option. Is it route info?


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Chiper! I have the some problem of you. Google earth works for a while and then disappeared. But for 2,3 days last month it worked properly and very well....then the menu map visualization disappeared....there must be an adaption missing...like you I cant modific the menù telephone data service or similar....for me we are very very near


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

In the maps do you have the option to search for online POI?


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Changed car position and kept it very close to home router. Connected car to home wifi. Connected my phone to car wifi and Im able to browse web pages on my phone. So data connection works. However google continues to elude me. My online destination search powered by google doesn't work either. Get error message saying function currently not available -> retry. Anyone else made it work on retrofitted navi?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Does it show those services as available to you via my.audi?


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

No its not via my audi. When you are in map, left button to select destination, left button again and scroll, search on line option is seen. my audi contacts also seen but doesn't work.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi connect is a service that shows up in my.audi, I'm guessing your car doesn't have access to do it and is getting rejected when you request google... You have to link from my.audi to google.
"Destinations that you store in myAudi through the Google Maps™ search function are automatically synchronised with your vehicle. Use your Google™ user name to identify your vehicle. You can change this here at any time in myAudi."

Mines showing active and works great...


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Audi connect is a service that shows up in my.audi, I'm guessing your car doesn't have access to do it and is getting rejected when you request google... You have to link from my.audi to google.
> "Destinations that you store in myAudi through the Google Maps™ search function are automatically synchronised with your vehicle. Use your Google™ user name to identify your vehicle. You can change this here at any time in myAudi."
> 
> Mines showing active and works great...


Same with mine once i linked the google.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> Audi connect is a service that shows up in my.audi, I'm guessing your car doesn't have access to do it and is getting rejected when you request google... You have to link from my.audi to google.
> "Destinations that you store in myAudi through the Google Maps™ search function are automatically synchronised with your vehicle. Use your Google™ user name to identify your vehicle. You can change this here at any time in myAudi."
> 
> Mines showing active and works great...


In my audi website, audi connect services only gives me map update and myAudi special destinations. It shows service enabled however I have not been able to link my car. Did you have tech pack and subscribed to audi connect services?


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

CipherTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Audi connect is a service that shows up in my.audi, I'm guessing your car doesn't have access to do it and is getting rejected when you request google... You have to link from my.audi to google.
> ...


yep have the tech pack and subscribed to audi connect


----------

